# Hey Sgt_Slough



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm thinking of building a performance spinning rod. I will be using the Fuji LC guides and planning on throwing plugs and spoons from 1-4oz. I want to see what your opinion on blanks in the 12' range would be. I have thought about the AFAW 12' and the SU1418 Rainshadow(11'9 Breakaway). Do you have any other suggestions on blanks. I figured it's time I put my Emblem 5500 to use and figured I would try my hand at fishing with braid since everyone raves about it. Any help would be appreciated.

CB


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok, he must be busy. Any other of you spinning people have ideas?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Lot's of possibilities.

I recently built a RS 1386. 11'6" rated 2-5 oz.

High plains drifter did a video of this rod showing that it could cast a weighted plug 150 yds. with a run of the mill Tica Spinning reel. 

I really have come to like the AFAW line up as well, and I'm sure there are a number of good choices. If your looking for ultimate distance you might need to consider another reel, I think the emblem 5500 might be a bit large for a plugging reel, not sure what it wieghs?

I would suggest you try braid out before commiting to build a custom rod specifically for the purpose. Ultimate design needs to take the reel spool diameter into play, it determines to a certain degree, the ideal placement of the guides.

Before I build a spinning rod I make sure I know the exact reel to be used. You also want to narrow down the weight to be thrown. I tend to think in narrow ranges, if I want to toss a 2 oz lure I may choose a different blank than if I want to throw a 3 oz lure.

Hopefully Sarge will see your post, I would defer to him on blank selection.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

SC, emblem weights 23ounces.

with braid and the engineered reels for distance, all you need it to put the first guide at the point of contact between your rod and your reel spool if you extend it.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

You might also hit a poster that goes by hellrhay up for advice. Search some of his posts, you'll find plenty of pics of high quality spinning reels.

Too darn funny here I was thinking where's Hellrhay!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

HellRhaY said:


> SC, emblem weights 23ounces.
> 
> with braid and the engineered reels for distance, all you need it to put the first guide at the point of contact between your rod and your reel spool if you extend it.



And there he is.

Thanks, new you would have some good insight. I use the new guide concept to place guides, fairly simlar to what you show, but it's been updated recently.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Darn this is a whole lot more complicated than building a convetional set up.
Only reason I was going to build instead of buy, is because price is real close and as with building my casting rods I can build it the way I want and not have to be stuck with what someone else thinks is best. For instance, handle length(always to short for me on factory rods).

CB


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I already got the guide set up from Fuji website on the LC guides. Also on the cheaper spinning rods out there, they all have the standard type guides on them. From what I have read for braid the LC guides are the way to go(plus the before metioned short handle issue). And the reason I have a Emcast 5500 is because when I ordered it a year ago it was sent by mistake(I ordered a 5000). Yeah, your probably right about the reel size, but I didn't want to buy another spinning reel just use what I had.

CB


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

curtisb said:


> I'm thinking of building a performance spinning rod. I will be using the Fuji LC guides and planning on throwing plugs and spoons from 1-4oz.


I haven't really been around since June, I just stop in an lurk from time to time. The boards are not an everyday thing for me anymore.

With LC's Fuji recommends a specific guide space ratio; the first guide (gatherer) is always 120mm from the reel stem. The other spacings are reduced or grown from Fuji's prototypical rod using a formula. The formula is variable for whatever butt length you want. 

As Surf Cat says consider the 1386, should be perfect for your intended payload.

On page 31 of the Fuji catalog are prototypical layouts for 5 and 6 LC guides and at the bottom of 31 is the formula.

http://www.fujitackle.com/catalog/guidespec.pdf 

I've done this formula for about 30 different guys building lowrider set-ups, if you need some help shoot me an email at Surf.Fish.IBSP(at)gmail.com. (trying to beat the spam-bots) .


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I hate to get rid of the 5500 because it is still new(only been thrown on the grass one day for about 5 cast). I settled for a cheap rod when I bought it(11'6 Tsunami) that I had to add length to the handle on. I ended up keeping the reel but ditched the rod. I was playing with casting a spinner in tournaments(the reason for going cheap). I did pretty good that one time I tried it. I hit over 600' on average with this setup for the 5 cast I tried. I just never got a better rod and stuck with a caster for tourneys. Now I figured I would build a rod for the reel. But looks like that was a bad idea after all.

CB


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Anybody here speak Japanese? lol 
Thanks Slough for answering but looks like SC brought up a good point on the reel size. I was hoping to find a spinning mate for my Zzippy Powertex Bass rod I use for plugging.
What brand is this blank SC was talking about. Lami? Rainshadow? I found it(RainShadow). Hmm still thinking about the SU1418(11'9) I have one of these in a casting rod that works real well.

CB


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I mite still give it a shot. If I need help I'll howler at you guys. Thanks for the input. Hmm still don't know, I been wanting to try one of those new AFAW rods and the 12' looks good also. I mite have to give Tommy a call and see what kind of deal he can cut me.

Thanks again, CB


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I have both rods and I think for 2-5 oz, the AFAW outcasts the 1418. They are both nice rods. Tom


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I found a 12' rod I had in my closet I forgot about. I have a Team Diawa Paul Kerry model TDPK12M rung for casting. I'm thinking about reringing it to spinning and putting a reel seat on it. I don't use it anyway figured I could get some use out of it. It claims 4-8oz on the blank but if I remember right, it dosen't feel with the whippy tip it has that it will do that much weight. This rod is a real fast action. What do you spinning guys think?

CB


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Take it out and give it a go with the intended lure weight range before deciding. If it will cast the intended range conventional , no reason it shouldn't when set up for spinning.

If you find anymore "unused rods" in the back of your closet, feel free to send em my way! 


:fishing:


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> Take it out and give it a go with the intended lure weight range before deciding. If it will cast the intended range conventional , no reason it shouldn't when set up for spinning.
> 
> If you find anymore "unused rods" in the back of your closet, feel free to send em my way!
> 
> ...


That's what I'm gonna do this weekend. I know it will throw 4oz-5oz good, so I will try it with 3oz and see what it does. Oh, I just ordered me a Cabelas Prodigy 4500 spinner(same real as the Diawa Team Advantage) It was on sale and I couldn't pass it up.

CB


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok, try the rod and it will throw 3oz far enough to reah the third bar easy. I have ordered the parts and now to start stripping it down and start the process of converting it to a spinning rod.

CB


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Curtis,

I like the Conoflex Barracuda Thief with lowriders(11'5" rated bang on at 2-4 oz.) with my Emblem 5500 and 30 # PP as a high performance spinning outfit for plugging.

I would prefer a slightly smaller reel than one at 23+ oz. (I believe the 5000 weights the same; the spool is just shallower; therefore only difference is line capacity.). I have a Daiwa PM2600H, which I purchased overseas in 1992. It is the precursor to the Emblem and weights 19 oz. which balances nicely with the rod, and makes a great outfit for all but the beach run Tarpon. I got spooled with it so prefer the larger capacity of the 5500. 

Good luck -- let us know what you decided.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey Sea Level, I figured the same thing so I bought a Cabela's Prodigy 4500 spinning reel. It is the same reel as the Team Diawa Advantage 4500 spinner and it was on sale.
I will keep the 5500 for bait fishing or maybe sell it(I have a bunch of baitcasters I could do this with). I only decided to build a spinning outfit for plugging because I figured it would be easier to work a jig or spoon with.

CB


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

oo how much for the 5500? emblem pro?


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Haven't decided yet if I will sell it. If I do I will post it in the market place. Also this isn't a Emblem Pro 5500 it is a Emcast Plus 5500.

CB


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

curtisb said:


> Haven't decided yet if I will sell it. If I do I will post it in the market place. Also this isn't a Emblem Pro 5500 it is a Emcast Plus 5500.
> 
> CB


so which guide set-up did you pick?
is it for fishing or competition?


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

It will be for fishing. I went with the Fuji Alconite long cast guides(I have been wanting to try these) with a Fuji concept Sic tip top. I ended up having to use a Fuji plate type reel seat. It need a 26 size reel seat and Mudhole didn't carry them anymore and I didn't want to use a 28 size. I have used these before with good luck so it should be ok.

CB


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

curtisb said:


> It will be for fishing. I went with the Fuji Alconite long cast guides(I have been wanting to try these) with a Fuji concept Sic tip top. I ended up having to use a Fuji plate type reel seat. It need a 26 size reel seat and Mudhole didn't carry them anymore and I didn't want to use a 28 size. I have used these before with good luck so it should be ok.
> 
> CB


Hey Curtis,

I'm fairly sure that Chuck Wilson was using a Daiwa Emblem Pro 5500 when he was competing in Texas a few years ago.

A 26 seat on a spinning reel sounds very large.

As I recall, the Barracuda is being replaced by the Conoflex Bass Bandit. It is made on the same mandrels as the Baracuda.

I do remember handling a Lamiglas blank and noticing how similar it was to a Barracuda. Old age is catching up as I cannot remember the blank number. It was probably one of the following: GSB 132 2L, XRA 132 1-2, or XRA 132 2-2.


Don


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> SC, emblem weights 23ounces.
> 
> with braid and the engineered reels for distance, all you need it to put the first guide at the point of contact between your rod and your reel spool if you extend it.


The picture looks like my condo.....heh! ..... that's my rod. When you use someone else's picture....it's proper etiquette to give credit ........:fishing:


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

nomadfl said:


> The picture looks like my condo.....heh! ..... that's my rod. When you use someone else's picture....it's proper etiquette to give credit ........:fishing:


sorry 'bout that. i got the pic from SOL thru your post.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

curtisb said:


> It will be for fishing. I went with the Fuji Alconite long cast guides(I have been wanting to try these) with a Fuji concept Sic tip top. I ended up having to use a Fuji plate type reel seat. It need a 26 size reel seat and Mudhole didn't carry them anymore and I didn't want to use a 28 size. I have used these before with good luck so it should be ok.
> 
> CB


for fishing, go with the 2nd style arrangement from tip 8- 6-6-8-10-12-16-20, base on sgt. sloughs .pdf file. the fisrt style is for casting compitition with 7 guides.

the 3rd style is for light fishing.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> sorry 'bout that. i got the pic from SOL thru your post.


No problem HellRhay .....that rod has been further modified. The starter guide is now on the 2nd (middle section of the rod) I put on a larger reel. I went from a Daiwa Laguna 2000 to a Daiwa Laguna 3500.... holds about 300 yds of 20# PP.

I really think it's best to match the reel to the rod, and then put the guides on ..... then stick with that reel. :fishing:


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I was going by Fuji's recomendation for my rod off their website. 20,16,12,10,8,8 and 10tip-top. I also got the spacing guide off there. For the size rod I have I couldn't get a 8 tip-top for it anyway. Should I add an extra 10 guide to make it 7 total? Or since I'm only going to be throwing lures in the 3-4oz range will the ones I chose work. This 12' rod is about 1.00 at the butt and goes to about 10/64 at the tip.

CB


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Don B said:


> Hey Curtis,
> 
> I'm fairly sure that Chuck Wilson was using a Daiwa Emblem Pro 5500 when he was competing in Texas a few years ago.
> 
> ...


Hey Don, the rod I'm going to use is a Team Diawa Paul Kerry model 12' It has a 1.00 butt section on it. I ordered a 24 reel seat and it was to small. so I ended up getting one of Fuji's plate type seats to put on it. I have used these before on a couple of rods and they work pretty good(I have one on my Zzippy Powertex Bass casting rod).
Oh, and the rod he used was probably the 1322-2. That blank handles from 2-5oz.
CB


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok I'm kinda lost here on this whole LC concept guide deal. I bought my guides going by the Fuji page and by the way they packaged th Sic LCD guides 20,16,12,10,8,8 and then a tip-top. I have read some of Sgt's post and am more confused about it as ever. Do I need to order another guide and should it be another 10 or 8.

CB


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

curtis,
there are three design for the LC guide.

1st design: 
is for competition, 20,16,12,10,8,8 + tip 8

2nd design:
is for normal fishing 20,16,12,10,8,6,6, + tip 8

3rd design:
is for light fishing, desinged for those japanesse fishes that are best when cooked in tempura. smaller than a whiting.
16,12,10,8,6,6,6, + tip 8


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks Hellray, but like I said I will be using a 10 tip-top(this is the smallest I can use on this rod). Also the reason i chose 8 as smallest guides plus this is what Fuji was showing on the web page I looked up.
Should I order another guide and if so a 10 or 8.

CB


----------

